# Ready to surf the Gmail Wave



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

SAN FRANCISCO  Google has set out to rewire the e-mail inbox with a new product called Wave.

Wave is a web-based application that marries multiple forms of communication and collaboration, including chat, mail and wikis, into a unified interface. Everything inside Wave happens in real time: You can even see a comment being made as the person is typing it, character-by-character.

http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Google_Waves_Goodbye_to_E-Mail__Welcomes_Real-Time_Communication


----------

